# Druiden Ausweichen / Nahkampfcrit



## Crutan (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

auch hier erst mal ein dickes *Lob*  für die Arbeit.

Mir ist aufgefallen, das sich der Ausweichwert (in %) nich verändert wenn ich die Formen beim Druiden ändere. 

Weiterhin wäre es schön die Nahkampfcritchance zu sehen (inkl. Leader of the Pack, wenn Gestandwandel aktiv ist)


Weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Súrion - Druide (19. März 2008)

Bei der Rüstungsberechnung bei Druiden stimmt wohl auch etwas nicht... 
Mit full T6 kommt man gerade auf 25k rüstung als Bär, das kann nicht sein^^


----------



## Rosevalley (19. März 2008)

Wie mein Vorredner auch schon angemerkt hat läuft bei der Rüstungsberechnung was schief. Wenn man "dickes Fell" voll skillt, sollte sich die Rüstung um 10% erhöhen. Ist aber nicht der Fall.

Ansonsten top! Weiter so!

btw. eine kleinigkeit: das Icon für "Götze des Terrors" ist leider nicht das richtige, es sollte eher braun aussehen^^


----------

